# Finally discovered Stephen King!



## Aleks (Apr 8, 2006)

Finally, after years of book-reading I have finally discovered Stephen King. Now I know what your thinking, "How have you gone all this time without reading even one of his books!?" Well, truth is times were different back then, I was young and Tom Clancy was hip, Stephen King just didn't appeal.

But Oh-Good-Gawd! Dreamcatcher is a masterpiece! The characters are so deep, it feels like you know everything about them. The writing just flows, literally flows right into your head. 
So if anyone could point me in the direction of other great King books I'd be much obliged....Guv'na.


----------



## K-P (Apr 8, 2006)

Better watch out; the uber intellectuals are gonna jump all over you for digging a contemporary, genre author.


----------



## ms. vodka (Apr 8, 2006)

I'll step up in defense of Stephen King.

I started reading that guy when I was like, 9.  I had stolen my mother's copy of "Flowers in the Attic" because I was tired of all the books in my elementary school library and she caught me with it and said, nuh uh.  But she did hand me a copy of The Talisman and she told me if I could read that book and understand it (which she tested me on later), I could read whatever I wanted.

It blew my 9 year old mind.  Read it.

Also read The Shining and The Green Mile.

I don't care what anyone says.  That guy can write his ass off.  The stories are excellent.  Anyone who is so quick to write him off hasn't given him a chance, in my opinion.  I have to admit, I haven't read anything recent... but what I have read of him I would highly recommend.  

vodka


----------



## Anarachysjustpeachy (Apr 8, 2006)

For Christ's sake read The Dark Tower series. It's a masterpiece of epic proportions and the story winds through almost all of his other stories.

Salem's Lot is good. Hearts in Atlantis is good. Insomnia carries a sortof warding phobia. It's supposed to be really good, but I haven't read it.


----------



## ms. vodka (Apr 8, 2006)

mmm.. Salem's Lot is really good.

and Insomnia was really good, also.


----------



## Hodge (Apr 8, 2006)

Blech. _Insomnia_ was far too long--his Richard Bachman novels are excellent, though, and _The Tommyknockers_ and _The Stand_ are also excellent. His short story collections are also really great.


----------



## ms. vodka (Apr 8, 2006)

insomnia was not too long...

the tommyknockers... oh- i had forgotten about that one.  ooh, that scared the shit out of me.

and yes, the stand was also very good.

this thread is becoming nostalgic for me.

oh, and speaking of the short stories... remember 'the lawnmower man?'

that was tripalicious.


----------



## rbradley_80 (Apr 8, 2006)

I loved his book Misery. The main character becomes addicted to pain killers in it and by the time I finished the book it felt like I was just as much addicted. He definitely has a way with words.


----------



## Hodge (Apr 8, 2006)

Mmm, _Misery_! How could I forget that one?


----------



## FinnMacCool (Apr 8, 2006)

I think I might be the only person who doesn't like his writing. I find it to be cheesy and dumb, in a lot of places. I find his plots to be fairly predictable as well.


----------



## blademasterzzz (Apr 8, 2006)

Misery, the Shining and the Stand are just classics, you gotta read them. Read the dark tower series: I found the first book a bit weak, but then it improves a lot. The latter books are great. 


.. And here we go with the King bashing again. Despite my thread, I still don't get why people despise the very sound of his name. Say anything you will, at the very least he puts a hell of a lot of effort into his writing.


----------



## FinnMacCool (Apr 8, 2006)

> And here we go with the King bashing again. Despite my thread, I still don't get why people despise the very sound of his name. Say anything you will, at the very least he puts a hell of a lot of effort into his writing.


 
I was just expressing an opinion. I've read his works and I just wasn't very impressed.


----------



## Anarachysjustpeachy (Apr 9, 2006)

FinnMacCool said:
			
		

> I think I might be the only person who doesn't like his writing. I find it to be cheesy and dumb, in a lot of places. I find his plots to be fairly predictable as well.



You'll get over that when you actually read one of his novels through. His plots are usually so out of the blue and captivating in comparison to mainstream literature. They don't call him a modern day Poe for nothing. Also check out Desperation. It's reallly good after the first few pages.


----------



## The Hooded One (Apr 9, 2006)

_*Misery, the Shining and the Stand* are just classics, you gotta read them. Read the dark tower series: I found the first book a bit weak, but then it improves a lot. The latter books are great. _


You took the words right out of my mouth. Those are a few of the most compelling and interesting books I have ever read. Not everyone liked them however, King said himself that "The Shining" was not one of his favorites. 

However, the public loved it and thats why he added another hundred or so pages to it. It just depends what your into, everyone is different.

Sincerely - J.C


----------



## Crazy_dude6662 (Apr 9, 2006)

i liked everything of his i read exluding cujo and dream catcher (they both dragged imho) but i loved everything else..

my faviourite would probably be Misery or Salems Lot


----------



## sanctuary (Apr 9, 2006)

Misery is my fave....


----------



## Scarecrow (Apr 9, 2006)

The greatest piece of work King has ever written is _The Mist_, a novella of around 100 pages included in his short story collection _Skeleton Crew_. In fact, I'd say it was one of the best things I've ever read by anyone. It's about an unnatural mist that descends on a small town (guess what state...), trapping a bunch of people inside a supermarket because of the strange creatures prowling around outside. The way King buiulds up the tension and "Cabin fever" environment inside the supermarket is brilliant. Supposedly, it inspired Half-Life.

Also check out Firestarter, The Stand and maybe Cujo. Anything post 1990 though... don't bother.


----------



## IJS (Apr 9, 2006)

His Bachman books stand out as the best in my mind.


----------



## J. Bryan Shoup (Apr 9, 2006)

ms. vodka said:
			
		

> It blew my _9 year old _mind.  Read it.



That doesn't really help your argument too much.



> I don't care what anyone says.  That guy can write his ass off.  The stories are excellent.  Anyone who is so quick to write him off hasn't given him a chance, in my opinion.  I have to admit, I haven't read anything recent... but what I have read of him I would highly recommend.



I would have to agree. I've only read Tommyknockers and It, but they were both well-done. Flaws here and there (like the underage multiple partners sex scene in _It_ - I still don't get why King included that), but his characterization and application of horror conventions to modern America were superb. At times he added too many characters, too many twists, but they were enjoyable reads overall.


----------



## Ruben (Apr 9, 2006)

> underage multiple partners sex scene in _It_



:-o I'm sooo going to read that book tonight \\/


----------



## ms. vodka (Apr 9, 2006)

you underestimate my 9 year old mind.


----------



## Drzava (Apr 10, 2006)

Ruben said:
			
		

> :-o I'm sooo going to read that book tonight \\/




Why not just watch the movie, as there is no short supply of movies based on his books.


----------



## Crazy_dude6662 (Apr 10, 2006)

that movie is hard to find as it was a TV movie, at least i couldnt find it...


IT was  a great book. i think the inderage partner thing was it brought them all closer...or relaxed them or somthing...idk


----------



## Ruben (Apr 10, 2006)

Drzava said:
			
		

> Why not just watch the movie, as there is no short supply of movies based on his books.



I've watched the movie; saw no underaged porn though


----------



## Stewart (Apr 10, 2006)

_


			
				FinnMacCool said:
			
		


			I think I might be the only person who doesn't like his writing. I find it to be cheesy and dumb, in a lot of places. I find his plots to be fairly predictable as well.
		
Click to expand...

_


			
				Anarachysjustpeachy said:
			
		

> You'll get over that when you actually read one of his novels through. His plots are usually so out of the blue and captivating in comparison to mainstream literature.



Having read numerous Stephen King novels in my youth before growing up and moving on, I would have to disagree that he is as good as people seem to think he is. In fact, since before _Insomnia_ I found the majority of his output to be in steady decline. I haven't read _The Dark Tower _series - and have no intention to - but I imagine it being declared a masterpiece is only because of its scope and the way in which it intertwines with his other novels and short stories; I doubt it's a masterpiece in a literary sense.



> They don't call him a modern day Poe for nothing.


Out of interest, who is calling him a modern Poe and how much is he paying them?



> Also check out Desperation. It's reallly good after the first few pages.


And _Desperation _was fucking awful. _Tak an lak_!


----------



## Kane (Apr 10, 2006)

Desperation rocked.  The Dark Tower series kicks ass.  Eyes of the Dragon is bad-ass.


----------



## Hodge (Apr 10, 2006)

_Desperation_ was a cool book. _Tak a la!_ Granted, some of its coolness came from its sister book, _The Regulators_ (which was also a cool book, but it wasn't able to maintain it near the end).


----------



## Cady (Apr 10, 2006)

I have read all of his works before 2000 and out of them all I would have to say that The Mist is wonderfully written and my favorite. However the Stand, and Tommyknockers were also wonderfully written books. Not to mention his memior on writing. Desperation was great, but The Regulators was dissapointing. I used to only read King, but recently have branched out to other authors. I think when your reading a lot of his work he seems like a God, but when you get out of that King stage you realize he's really just a diety. Awesome writer, wonderful stories.


----------



## skott (Apr 18, 2006)

The one story i want to read from king is Storm of the century.


----------



## Aevin (Apr 18, 2006)

Storm of the Century's a screen play ...  Which means it might be a more interesting story to just watch on TV.

The Dark Tower's my favorite book series ever ...  *whimpers*  Poor Jake ...

Ruben ...  The sad face after saying that was ... more than a little disturbing.


----------



## Ben (Apr 18, 2006)

I've just started reading Stephen King, too. _Insomnia _was alright, and I'm halfway through _Cell _right now, which I'm not all that impressed with. Last night I started reading _'Salem's Lot_. I've heard good things about it, so we'll just have to wait and see how that turns out.


----------



## Ms. Poe (Jul 12, 2011)

I LOVE Mr. King. I might cry when he leaves us. Misery is my fav., hands down, but IT scared me really bad. And Rage.


----------



## Pariah (Jul 16, 2011)

My first experience with a Stephen King novel was one terrifying night back when I was a wee lad...I devoured Pet Cemetery in a matter of hours.


----------



## Bluesman (Aug 17, 2011)

I,v read Duma Key which i thought was wonderful with characters that shone out and made you want to care. i,m now half way through his latest book 'Under the dome' which is again is a great read with a mystrerious story of which i have yet to fully understand !! I look forward to reading more of Mr king :encouragement:


----------



## missmojorising (Aug 17, 2011)

The Green Mile was such a great novel, and so beautifully written, I (almost) couldn't believe King had written it.


----------



## Slavin (Aug 22, 2011)

My favourite Stephen King book has got to be _Under the Dome, _the story doesn't take too much of a supernatural twist like his others do and focuses more on the political implications of a small town being completely secluded from civilisation. Though I _was _mildly disappointed with what happened to the primary antagonist, anyone else who has read it will know what I mean.


----------



## Script Girrl (Aug 26, 2011)

All of his work rocks!  A lot of his newer stuff gets a bit wordy, (_you can do that once you're famous and people will pay to read your grocery list_), but all of his stories are good especially if you get into characterization.  His characters are very real and colorful. 

Being a writer, I'd also suggest that you read his non-fiction book entitled, 'On Writing'.  The first half is extremely interesting because he tells you bits and pieces of his life in very colorful stories.  The second half will give you a ton of good information on how to write fiction.  In addition to owning the paperback, I also have it on a CD which I listen to about once a year.  He's the one who reads it on the CD which makes it even more fun to listen to.

You have a lot of fun reading ahead of you!

_*Script Girrl*_


----------



## AaronTP (Sep 4, 2011)

Read like 10 king books, just started Under the Dome. My favorites by him were Misery, and Shining. READ THEM BOTH if you haven't. Right now. It'll change your life. Maybe.


----------



## Archetype (Feb 21, 2012)

The Dark Tower series is spectacular! But my favorite thing he's written recently is a story written in Just After Sunset titled, "N." I'm very much a Lovecraft fan and Stephen King has always said Lovecraft had a big influence on him. "N" is a perfect example of that. Imagine if obsessive compulsive disorder was contagious. Or even worse, if all the little things someone with OCD feels they have to do to keep the world in order were actually totally necessary.


----------



## Isabelle_Cooper (Feb 24, 2012)

I really liked the Dark Tower series until the last book.  It was a fitting end, but I still wanted more resolution than it gave.  I'm all conflicted and angst-ridden about that one.

A lot of you have thrown in for Misery, and I am adding my hat.  It was excellent.


----------



## Japanny (Mar 6, 2012)

My first Stephen King book was Pet Sematary.  Good lord, that is a brilliant book.


----------



## missmojorising (May 13, 2012)

Amazon.com: 11/22/63: A Novel (9781451627282): Stephen King: Books

On November 22, 1963, three shots rang out in Dallas, President Kennedy died, and the world changed. What if you could change it back? Stephen King’s heart-stoppingly dramatic new novel is about a man who travels back in time to prevent the JFK assassination—a thousand page tour de force.

Following his massively successful novel _Under the Dome_, King sweeps readers back in time to another moment—a real life moment—when everything went wrong: the JFK assassination. And he introduces readers to a character who has the power to change the course of history.


----------



## PaulMcElligott (May 30, 2012)

Almost the day I graduated high school, I picked up my first King book, _The Stand._ By the time _Pet Sematary_ came out that fall, I had read almost everything he had published up to that point, except _Night Shift_, which I got to the following summer. I lost interest somewhere around Insomnia, but I've gotten back into some of his more recent books. _11/22/63_ was brilliant, IMO.


----------



## pauldennis133 (May 30, 2012)

I LOVE KING!... Ok that may be going a bit far but I really do love and respect the man as an author and a creative mind. He's the main reason I decided that I wanted to write novels, just so I could bring other people the joy he brought me. I started when I was about 11 with It and now currently own about 30 of his works. I have a bookcase dedicated to the man, it drives my wife nuts. So, awesome to hear you're apart of a great piece in creative history. And check out the Dark Tower.


----------



## Gerry_VDS (Jun 3, 2012)

I am a huge fan of Stephen King, and I heartily recommend him!!  Good choice in Authors!!


----------



## QueenAnkh (Jun 9, 2012)

*Stephen King*

I have only been reading King recently even though I was given 'Firestarter' as a joke present a long time ago (my uncle's name is Stephen King). So far I've only read Carrie and Firestarter but found that they were very different from each other. Firestarter seems more like a diary, its progress is pretty linear. Whereas Carrie is more like a catalogue of incidents, each building to something bad. 
I did enjoy them and now I have the collection on the Kindle, I'll be reading a few more!
I have been watching 'Haven' which is based on 'The Colorado Kid' which I'm avoiding in case of spoilers!!


----------



## Dave Watson (Jun 23, 2012)

Mr King is the undisputed daddy of letters as far as I'm concerned. Favourite books would probably be...

The Dark Half
The Stand
Pet Semetary 

The most freaked out I've ever been in my life from reading something was when I read "The Boogeyman" from Night Shift. I was in my mid twenties and read it in broad daylight in the middle of the afternoon. Scared the absolute bejesus out of me!


----------



## Max22 (Jul 15, 2012)

I keep meaning to read Salem's Lot. I'd recommend Cell - has anyone read it? Aleks, could you recommend any Tom Clancy work? Jack Ryan is one of his characters, if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## Eternal Poet (Jul 23, 2012)

I haven't gone through all the threads, so forgive me if it has already been mentioned, but the book I found enjoyable by the great King was **Needful Things**


----------



## Sardonis (Aug 25, 2012)

Just going to put it in here too because it's quite literally the best thing I have ever read:

Do not judge Steven King until you read through _The Dark Tower_ start to finish.

I'm not a King fan, but I am such a tower junkie it's stupid. Seriously. Read those books.


----------



## Lilly Davidson (Aug 27, 2012)

Hi
I used to read Stephen Kings when I was a teenager, I found his books fantastic then. I am not sure I would now but might explore the possibility one of these days again. So many books to read, so little time!


----------



## cazann34 (Aug 27, 2012)

I would recommend reading 'Firestarter' by Stephen King, In my opinion, it's a thrilling and compelling page turner.


----------



## jacqueline (Sep 3, 2012)

Stephen King is my favorite author. I actually tried to return the first book I bought of his because I didn't realize it was a book of short stories. I'm not too much into short stories. They seem to be such a tease and are over to quick for my tastes. Long story short, the little gray-headed lady at the drugstore wouldn't let me return the book. I kept it, read it and have been hooked ever since. To me, King is the absolute master of making up interesting characters. My favorite book of his is The Stand.


----------



## Gunslinger (Oct 17, 2012)

Sardonis said:


> Just going to put it in here too because it's quite literally the best thing I have ever read:
> 
> Do not judge Steven King until you read through _The Dark Tower_ start to finish.
> 
> I'm not a King fan, but I am such a tower junkie it's stupid. Seriously. Read those books.




Yes! Once you've read the Dark Tower the rest of his work becomes so much easier to understand. My favorite series... cant you tell?


----------



## Morkonan (Oct 18, 2012)

jacqueline said:


> ...To me, King is the absolute master of making up interesting characters. My favorite book of his is The Stand.



^--- This.

The Stand is one of my favorite books, even though I'm not a serious fan of King. He is, however, the Master when it comes up to character creation. Oh, how I love his characters! Nobody comes close to King in being able to craft a character, force the reader to fall in love with them and then kill them off, all in a few paragraphs... I may not find all his stories enjoyable, but I'll read any King book just for the pleasure of meeting his characters.


----------



## J Anfinson (Oct 30, 2012)

Ruben said:


> I've watched the movie; saw no underaged porn though



There was quite a bit changed and left out of the movie.  That would be one of them, as well as the whole turtle thing in the book.

I love King, he's one of my favorite authors, but he's kinda gotten away from horror these days.  I still like some of his newer works, but not near as much as the 80's and 90's novels.  I think getting hit by a car changed him.

Oh, and the Dark Tower IS epic.  I for one, understand why he ended it the way he did.  No matter what else he did, people would have bitched even worse than what they do now.


----------



## mockingbird (Nov 22, 2012)

Read "IT" it'll blow your mind. Salem's Lot was the one that inspired me to write. Misery is perhaps one of his greatest creations, but don't expect it to be anything like the film. Christine is also awesome.


----------



## Lilly Davidson (Nov 22, 2012)

Hi, 
Salems Lot was scary to watch on TV all those years ago, I really don't like such horror things at all. 

I have gone into 'comfort zone' for the moment. I am re-reading all the wonderful James Herriot stories. I had truly forgotten how marvellous they were, how cheering and warming. Sometimes you just have to read for pure comfort I think!


----------



## AgentZero (Nov 23, 2012)

IT and Bag of bones man..... Some great stuff there.


----------



## Pluralized (Dec 4, 2012)

I would recommend The Eyes of the Dragon as an intro to King's work. Read that when I was a young, impressionable boy of about eleven. From there, read The Bachman Books which also blew my mind as it predated Columbine, and the Long Walk will always stay with me. Anyone else read that?


----------



## the antithesis (Dec 4, 2012)

I really connected with Bag of Bones for some reason.

I also recommend On Writing: A Memoir of the Craft


----------



## Mellifera (Dec 15, 2012)

"The Stand" is probably my favorite book of all time. It is a VERY long read though. Make sure you have some extra time. The other book by him that was an emotional rollercoaster for me was "It". I haven't seen the movie to tell if it did the book justice, but the book is a masterpiece.  

As for what to skip, I'm not sure I'd recommend Duma Key. It started getting good about 3/4th of the way in, but the beginning was very long and arduous. I almost put it down a few times. I kind of think it was an experiment on his part. I went from being dull and boring to out of nowhere absolutely terrifying in the span of about three pages, but not till like the very end. Kind of a tough read. Also "Cell" was slightly disappointing but in the opposite way. The beginning was AWESOME. But halfway through I didn't like the direction he went with it and I finished it feeling let down. 

Everyone else has mentioned all the other classics to read so I'll end my post here. Not sure if anyone mentioned "The Talisman" yet.  He collaborated with another writer on it. Still a great read. It was my first King book (I think I was like 15) and I was addicted ever after.


----------



## MyPunkGang (Dec 22, 2012)

I concur with everyone who has recommended On Writing. A great piece of advice (the book and the recommendation).


----------



## Labyrinthine (Dec 29, 2012)

Stephen King is awesome, I started with Pet Semetary.

Scary, scary stuff.

He brings small town New England to life so well too.


----------



## Ever2222 (Jan 29, 2013)

I love his writing! The Shining takes the cake for me, but I like The Body too.


----------



## Whisper (Jan 29, 2013)

I feel envy and sorry for you in equal measures.
:hi:












*wow, didn't realize this thread was started in 2006. This was meant for the discoverer. Kind of OBE now.](*,)


----------

